# Compiling list of US mouse genes, please help!



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Sorry if you guys have seen this elsewhere, but... I am looking to compile a database of fancy mouse genes in the continental US. The purpose of this is to identify with whom and where particular genes reside to keep track of their distribution and to prevent some of the rarer genes from becoming "extinct" (here in the states). If you would like to participate in this survey, please send your name, mousery name, location (city/state) and list of the genes that you breed to [email protected]. I am only looking for info from those located in the lower 48 states. Criteria: please only list those genes for which you have viable breeding mice, i.e. if all your hairless mice are 2year old does, do not include the hairless gene in your list. As far as carriers go, feel free to list them ONLY if they are 100% carriers. If they are not the offspring of a homozygous parent you cannot be sure they carry that gene (unless of course you have test-bred). If you *think* you have a particular gene but are not entirely sure, please denote it as such. Don't forget the difference between a genotype and a phenotype; if you have tri, tell me you have pied, splashed and such-and-such c-dilutes. Also let me know if you wish to keep your genetic stock list private, or if the information can be freely shared. Finally, if you are in contact with other breeders who are not part of the online community, please reach out to them! Feel free to comment or question here, in PM, or via my email. Thanks!


----------

